# Know anything about these resorts?



## Sandy VDH (Apr 30, 2009)

Beach Villas at Divi Phoenix  (#8729) in Aruba

Royal Islander Great Bay  (#7628) in St Martin
Royal Islander Club la Terasse  (#4303)  in St Martin

None of them have reviews in the database.  Does anyone have any info on them?

TIA


----------



## lobsterlover (May 3, 2009)

*try trip advisor*

I find trip advisor very handy to find comments on resorts and there are usually plenty.


----------



## lvhmbh (May 3, 2009)

Many different sources to find out about the Phoenix in Aruba.  go to www.aruba-bb.com and/or www.visitaruba.com and click on trip reports.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (May 3, 2009)

Divi Phoenix Beach Resort Reviews from TripAdvisor

St. Martin Royal Islander Reviews -from TripAdvisor - reviews of both locations here.


Richard


----------



## shar (May 7, 2009)

Beach Villas at Divi Phoenix are brand new and have just opened this year. We own at the  Aruba Divi Phoenix which is really part of this same resort.  The beach villas are to have all the latest upgrades and should be extremely nice at this point.  I would love to have a trade into this section, but I think it may be points only, although not sure of this.

Shar


----------



## tmbrit (May 7, 2009)

Royal Islander Club la Terasse (#4303) in St Martin

I think this one is not on the beach  but across or behind another building, one othe the Royal Islanders is off beach.  Thought I read that here.  Try Trip Adviser lots of times there is reviews from renters.


----------



## ljwhit (May 7, 2009)

You are correct, le Terasse is across the road from the beach.  LaPlage is on the beach in front of leTerasse.  I've never been in those, only seen from the walk of LaPlage.  I believe they have a rooftop swimming pool and there is parking for both properties under the  building.


----------



## jeg (May 7, 2009)

We stayed at the Divi Aruba Phoenix twice last year. Had a fabulous view all the way down Palm Beach, and also watched the construction on the new additions. Great location on the beach- quieter because it is at one end of Palm Beach.


----------



## pixie45 (May 9, 2009)

*Royal Islander La Plage*



tmbrit said:


> Royal Islander Club la Terasse (#4303) in St Martin
> 
> I think this one is not on the beach  but across or behind another building, one othe the Royal Islanders is off beach.  Thought I read that here.  Try Trip Adviser lots of times there is reviews from renters.



Hi:
We have been going to St. Maarten for 22 years to the Royal Islander la Plage.  Right on the beach.  Acommodations are fitting for all family sizes, all rooms have beautiful oceanfront views.  Great views of the planes coming in.
Great beach for real good swimmers.  You do not need to rent a car.  Cheri's is across the street along with the Casino and the best restaurants are all right there except for the Boathouse which is a cab ride away.  Have a great time and don't be afraid to explore the Island they are the "most friendly people" and take it from one who knows there medical team at St. Maarten Hospital are the best.  
Jeanne


----------

